# Help me fix Bronuts



## Steyn777 (20/1/18)

Okay, fix is probably not the correct word, I have a lot of respect for Wayne and hiss skills, but I've only ever made 2 recipies and I tried Bronuts because I thought it would be a close recemblance to DDD.

For those members that think it is, trust me on this, DDD had been my ADV exclusively for a year. If I say they are not close to the same thing, you can take my word for it... @Mrhardwicks, I'm the guy responsible for your success! LOL.

Now Bronuts is not a bad recipe at all, I've been tweaking, adding sweetner, cream, tried different ratio PG/VG, as we speak I'm trying a little New york cheesecake to add some mouthfeel...can't get this to anything close I would be able to Vape all day.

I do think the Chocolate Glazed Doughnut might be the killer here, just not the chocolate I'm trying to get, it's a bit hard to be honest.

So any help on this would be highly appreciated. I'm not looking for a clone, I will keep DDD in my monthly rotation until I magically figure the clone out by myself but any help to get me any any closer to something recembling some of the flavour profiles please?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (23/1/18)

Anyone....please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (23/1/18)

Made bronuts twice n hated it both times, for me there is no comparison between bronuts n DDD.
I’d pull the CGD out n use something like WF S’mores cupcake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/1/18)

I drop the CAP Donut by 0.5% and and 1% JF Milk Chocolate. I makes the chocolate aspect a lot better or more realistic for me.
I haven't had DDD in awhile, but I prefer the above to normal bronuts. Can't say if this is any closer to DDD or not.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/1/18)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------

